# Time Police Recovered!



## Morrus (May 15, 2007)

On Sunday, we mentioned that we'd managed to recover EN Publishing's Carnage For Beginners: How to Flight With Flair!  However, that's not the only PDF we've mnaged to recover since ENGS closed, and we'll be uploading one a day to RPGNow over the next few days.  Today's product is EN Mini-Games: Time Police -- "Time Police is a d20 mini-game designed to let you and your gaming group try something different for a quick session, with the option of developing into a more long-term campaign. Time travel is one of the most classic elements of science fiction, and its mind-bending ability to mix anachronistic elements into the same story has the potential for memorable adventures. Crime in time is just the basis for this mini-game, and we encourage you to use this book to play all manner of time travel games.  Play a time cop, a chronologist or a period actor, travel back in time and fight villains intent on committing crimes throughout time!"


----------

